# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία και ενισχυτής για λήψη τηλεόρασης

## mits

Χαίρετε και καλό απόγευμα σε όλους!

Μπαίνω κατ' ευθείαν στο θέμα: στο σπίτι μου (πολυκατοικία δεκαετίας 80), επειδή έχει μόνο μία έξοδο κεραίας τηλεόρασης στο σαλόνι, έχω τοποθετήσει στο πίσω μπαλκόνι μία μικρή εξωτερική κεραία τηλεόρασης μάρκας μ' έκαψες από πράκτικερ (αξίας κάτω από 20 ευρώ) για να πιάνω τηλεόραση στο υπνοδωμάτιο.

Η λήψη είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική με ένα καλώδιο απ' ευθείας από την κεραία στην τηλεόραση χωρίς ενισχυτή. Να πω ότι η κεραία είναι στραμμένη φάτσα κάρτα στον Υμηττό, ο οποίος απέχει από το σπίτι βάσει google earth περίπου 11-12 χιλιόμετρα.

Αυτό που θέλώ να κάνω είναι να δώσω σήμα και στα άλλα δύο υπνοδωμάτια που βγαίνουν στο ίδιο μπαλκόνι από την ίδια κεραία και ερωτώ τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστώ. Ενισχυτή ο οποίος να έχει 3 τουλάχιστον εξόδους; Κάποιον διακλαδωτή; Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου και θέλω τη βοήθειά σας.
Να πω επίσης πως η απόσταση του κάθε δωματίου από την κεραία δεν είναι πάνω από 4-5 μέτρα (την έχω βάλει στο μέσο περίπου του μπαλκονιού κι ο ενισχυτής αν θα μπεί θα είναι ακριβώς δίπλα στην κεραία.

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας!  :Smile:

----------


## fuzz

παρε ενα ρυθμιζομενο ενισχυτη 20 db και ενα διακλαδωτη ιστου για 3 τηλεορασεις

----------


## mits

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ψάχνω στο google αρκετή ώρα και βλέπω διάφορα. Δεν γνώριζα περί διακλαδωτών, είχα την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει ο ενισχυτής να έχει περισσότερες εξόδους για περισσότερες μπρίζες.

----------


## mits

Παιδιά συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο, με κάτι τέτοιο: http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=459&page=1 θα είμαι εντάξει;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πιστεύω ότι αυτός http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=457&page=1  με αυτό http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=471&page=1 είναι καλύτερα

----------


## fuzz

με αυτο 
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=472&page=1

και 

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=457&page=1

εισαι μια χαρα....

----------


## mits

Ok, το έπιασα το νόημα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## mits

Καλησπέρα! 
Πήρα σήμερα από τον Φανό ένα ενισχυτάκι mistral, με δύο εξόδους κι ένα σπλιτεράκι επίσης δύο εξόδων. 
Καλούτσικο αποτέλεσμα, δεν τρελάθηκα κιόλας, καθάρισε ό,τι χιόνι (πολύ λίγο) είχε πριν χωρίς ενισχυτή, αλλά μου έβγαλε είδωλο στην εικόνα. Έπαιξα με το gain του ενισχυτή χωρίς μεγάλη βελτίωση. 

Ίσως πρέπει να ψάξω λίγο καλύτερα την γωνία της κεραίας αν και εκεί που την έχω δεν έχει και μεγάλα περιθώρεια βελτίωσης...

----------


## jimk

εδω παιζεις με την κεραια για τα ειδωλα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σε όλα τα κανάλια??

----------


## mits

> Σε όλα τα κανάλια??



Τώρα που ξανάνοιξα να δω πιο έντονο είναι στις χαμηλότερες συχνότητες. 

Παράδειγμα από Ετ1 στο 21:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ο ενισχυτής να απέχει 1μ. από την κεραία και να μην κοιτάει την κατεύθυνση λήψης ειδικά αν είναι αθωράκιστος. Τα καλώδια να μην είναι γωνιασμένα

----------

